# Big Gun Rev Box



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

08 750 with Big Gun Rev Box. 

I feel my bike is running lean, exhaust is ungodly hot. Running HMF Slip on with Snorkels. Anyone have any experience with this programmer?

There are 8 different modes (throttle positions) you can program on this. However, when I go to try and adjust each mode, the numbers 7 and 8 just blink blue and red with no response from the up/down buttons. 

Does anyone know if there's a "master reset" for this tuner that will return it to "factory" settings?


----------



## rawest89 (May 28, 2014)

sounds like you dont have it hooked up right

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------

when its connected correct when you start it should stroll back and forth and stop on 1 as a single green light


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

It does scroll 1-8 when it starts. It used to work right, as far as adjusting goes. Went to tinker with it the other day and it did what's stated above.


----------

